# Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht



## derporto (5. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Freunde,

für die zukünftige Angelei von Seebrücken würde ich mir gerne eine Feederrute MH oder H zulegen und somit meine Yad Kansas Pilke wieder ihrem ursprünglichen Zweck zuführen.

Brandungsruten sind mir fürs Brückenfischen überdimensioniert, i.d.R. fische ich hier mit 80-150 gr. Die Kansas hat ein sehr sensibles Spitzenteil (wer sie kennt, weiß wovon ich spreche), dies gefällt mir aufgrund der hervorragenden Bisserkennung auf Seebrücken super. Dies möchte ich jetzt mit einer echten Feederrute etwas verfeinern. Da ich kein Riese bin und Platz auf Seebrücken generell Mangelware ist, suche ich hier ein Modell in ca. 3,60 m und wie gesagt MH oder H. Ich bin kein Feederangler und habe daher genrell keine Erfahrung mit Feederruten und brauche nun euren Rat und eure Empfehlung.

Preisbereich bis ca. 100 € wäre super. 

Ich danke euch.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*

Warum findest Du Brandungsruten überdimensioniert? Ich benutze sie auch auf Seebrücken, sogar in 4,50m und die nehmen in einem Rutenständer nicht mehr Platz weg, als ne Feederrute. Und in 3,60m gibt es da ja auch schon einige, wenn es nur wegen der Länge ist.

Feederuten sind mir immer zu weich, insbesondere, wenn man mal größere Fische an den Haken bekommt und dann sind viele Feederuten nicht salwassergeeignet, sprich die Ringe fangen irgendwann an zu gammeln. Und nur wegen der Bisserkennung....;+

Alternativ könnte man ja auch längere Pilkruten nehmen.

Ich würde darüber noch einmal nachdenken.....


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Warum findest Du Brandungsruten überdimensioniert? Ich benutze sie auch auf Seebrücken, sogar in 4,50m und die nehmen in einem Rutenständer nicht mehr Platz weg, als ne Feederrute. Und in 3,60m gibt es da ja auch schon einige, wenn es nur wegen der Länge ist.
> 
> Feederuten sind mir immer zu weich, insbesondere, wenn man mal größere Fische an den Haken bekommt und dann sind viele Feederuten nicht salwassergeeignet, sprich die Ringe fangen irgendwann an zu gammeln. Und nur wegen der Bisserkennung....;+
> 
> ...



Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Bericht übers Feederfischen von der Seebrücke (im Bericht sogar auch direkt in der Brandung) gelesen, ich meine in der Fisch und Fang. Ich fand die Idee grundsätzlich gut und habe daher meine Kansas (die eine sehr weiche Spitze besitzt), umfunktioniert. Heavy-Feederruten sind doch vom Blank eher steif und zeigen eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion, oder sehe ich das falsch? Genau das suche ich. Und nun gut, ich bin ca. 10 Mal im Jahr auf Seebrücken, komme auf etwa 30 Angeltage dort. Ich denke, das dürften die Ringe bei ein bisschen Pflege verkraften. 

Zum Thema Brandungsruten auf Seebrücken: Ich finde Brandungsruten nicht nur aufgrund der Größe überdimensioniert. Recht harte und schwere Knüppel mit bis zu 250 gr. WG brauche ich schlichtweg nicht für die Seebrücke. Wenn ich das Schauspiel der Brückenangler mit ihren schweren Brandungsruten genauer beobachte sehe ich, dass sie die meisten Bisse erst durch Zufall beim Einholen erkennen. Das möchte ich nicht. Ich möchte auch untermaßige Fische gut erkennen können, denn ich habe nichts davon, wenn mein Haken mitsamt köder in Maul eines Untermaßigen 30 Minuten lang im Wasser liegt, bis ich turnusmäßig die Wattis kontrolliere und wechsle.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*



derporto schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit einen Bericht übers Feederfischen von der Seebrücke (im Bericht sogar auch direkt in der Brandung) gelesen, ich meine in der Fisch und Fang. Ich fand die Idee grundsätzlich gut und habe daher meine Kansas (die eine sehr weiche Spitze besitzt), umfunktioniert. Heavy-Feederruten sind doch vom Blank eher steif und zeigen eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion, oder sehe ich das falsch? Genau das suche ich. Und nun gut, ich bin ca. 10 Mal im Jahr auf Seebrücken, komme auf etwa 30 Angeltage dort. Ich denke, das dürften die Ringe bei ein bisschen Pflege verkraften.
> 
> Zum Thema Brandungsruten auf Seebrücken: Ich finde Brandungsruten nicht nur aufgrund der Größe überdimensioniert. Recht harte und schwere Knüppel mit bis zu 250 gr. WG brauche ich schlichtweg nicht für die Seebrücke. Wenn ich das Schauspiel der Brückenangler mit ihren schweren Brandungsruten genauer beobachte sehe ich, dass sie die meisten Bisse erst durch Zufall beim Einholen erkennen. Das möchte ich nicht. Ich möchte auch untermaßige Fische gut erkennen können, denn ich habe nichts davon, wenn mein Haken mitsamt köder in Maul eines Untermaßigen 30 Minuten lang im Wasser liegt, bis ich turnusmäßig die Wattis kontrolliere und wechsle.


 
OK, ist ja ein Argument, wollte nur nochmal zum Nachdenken anregen, Du bist Dir ja aber schon sicher, dann mal los.


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> OK, ist ja ein Argument, wollte nur nochmal zum Nachdenken anregen, Du bist Dir ja aber schon sicher, dann mal los.



In meinen Träumen funktioniert das wunderbar 

Aber natürlich habe ich auch schon Stimmen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört, die eine Feederrute gerade in der Brandung natürlich für Spielzeug halten.

Deswegen lechze ich natürlich hier nicht nur nach Rutenvorschlägen, sondern gerne auch nach Erfahrungsberichten hinsichtlich der Fischerei mit Feederruten von Seebrücken.

Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## andrej14 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*

Wie wärs mit der Shimano BeastMaster in der heavy Version ?


----------



## F1SCHER (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*

Hi

An dem Thema hab ich auch Intresse !


----------



## Aal_Willi (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*

@derporto

Wahrscheinlich reicht für die Anwendung eine günstige Feeder.
Anbei mal zwei Links bezüglich Sänger Feederruten:

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/catalogue/products/view/24208

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/3...-Steckrute-BR-Tense-X-Reva-Feeder-53143p.html

Falls Dir die zu billig sind nochmal melden, es gibt auch teuere...|rolleyes

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## degl (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*

Also,
wenns dir nur um die "bessere Biserkennung" geht, dann empfehle ich dreiteilige 3Lbs Karpfenruten.......
So fische ich auf Brücken, Molen oder Kai´s.......mit ner 0,17er Geflecht sehe ich jeden vorsichtigen Zupfer, hab stabile Ringe und die Teile haben um die 35€ das Stück gekostet(3,60 lang)

Und wenn ichs übertreib schaffe ich fast 80m mit 120gr. Blei

Ist meißt im vorderen Teil einer Brücke garnicht notwendig

gruß degl


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*

Die Sänger Ruten scheinen für den Zweck gut geeignet zu sein, nur von der Beschreibung her. 3,60 , WG bis 180 gr. Sowas suche ich prinzipiell.

Allerdings bin ich was Sänger angeht ein gebranntes Kind. Habe bereits schlechte Erfahrung mit dieser Marke gemacht, wobei da eher im Rollenbereich.

Ich behalte diese Rute mal im Kopf. Über weitere Tipps, gerne auch bezüglich eines Herstellers mit dem ich bislang überwiegend gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe (z.B. Daiwa, Shimano, Spro, Mitchell) bin ich aber weiterhin dankbar.

@degl:

An eine Karpfenrute habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber bei den bisher von mir gefischten konnte ich diese besondere Spitzenaktion nicht wirklich feststellen. Vom WG und von der Länge her würde ich da aber sicher fündig werden. Welche Rute fischst du denn genau?


----------



## Aal_Willi (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*



derporto schrieb:


> Habe bereits schlechte Erfahrung mit dieser Marke gemacht, wobei da eher im Rollenbereich.


 
|supergri ja Rollen, darf man von Sänger auch nicht kaufen.

Taschen, Futterale und Zelte sind zum Teil erstklassig, die
Ruten sind gut.

Sonst kaufe die eine Colmic Sienna und gut ist, man muss
berücksichtigen, dass 3,60m kein gängiges Mass mehr für
schwere Feederruten ist - da haben sich viele Hersteller von
verabschiedet.

Du wirst z.B. keine Preston mit solchen Merkmalen finden.

Gruss, Aal_Willi


----------



## degl (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*

@porto,

die Dinger heissen "CarboAce" und sind von Balzer...........selbstverständlich zittern die nicht wie Feederspitzen, aber bisher hab ich jeden Zupfer damit gesehen......deutlicher als mit meinen Brandungsruten

gruß degl


----------



## maflomi01 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*

Habe mir vor ein paar Jahren die Berkley Cherrywood Ultra Heavy Feeder Besorgt und habe mit ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht allerdings muß ich sagen angeln sollte man damit nur ruhigem Wetter sonst bleibt die Biss erkennung auf der strecke,aber damit einen Butt von 40-50cm landen:k Heben sollte man damit aber nur kleine Nemos oder Butt bis etwa 30cm


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*



maflomi01 schrieb:


> Habe mir vor ein paar Jahren die Berkley Cherrywood Ultra Heavy Feeder Besorgt und habe mit ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht allerdings muß ich sagen angeln sollte man damit nur ruhigem Wetter sonst bleibt die Biss erkennung auf der strecke,aber damit einen Butt von 40-50cm landen:k Heben sollte man damit aber nur kleine Nemos oder Butt bis etwa 30cm


 
Was meinst du denn genau mit "bleibt die Bisserkennung auf der Strecke"? Zuviel Bewegung in der Spitze wegen Wind und Wellen?


----------



## maflomi01 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*

Genau  das meine ich Welle etwa 1-1,5m dazu wind von der seite oder vorn und schon ist es um die bisse geschehen da wabbelt die spitze so dermaßen umher da wird man fast seekrank von (wenn die Brandungsrute bei diesen bedingungen nur zuckt dann biegt sich die Feeder schon ziemlich stark )und das ganze bei 150gramm Kralle und die Rute richtig im dreibein aufgestellt und gespannt


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*

Hallo, 
ich habe noch eine Berkley chereywood Heavy Feeder, ich glaube so heißt die, mit drei Spitzen im Keller stehen. Kann man locker bis 200 Gramm auswerfen. Die würde ich abgeben für einen angemessenen Preis.


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe noch eine Berkley chereywood Heavy Feeder, ich glaube so heißt die, mit drei Spitzen im Keller stehen. Kann man locker bis 200 Gramm auswerfen. Die würde ich abgeben für einen angemessenen Preis.


 
Hi Jörg,

ist das die Pro II Heavy Feeder ? Wie lang ist sie denn?


----------



## Steinbuttt (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*

@derporto:

Wenn Du Dir eh neue Ruten für die Seebrücke kaufen willst, warum dann nicht gleich richtige Molen-/Seebrückenruten?|kopfkrat

Google mal nach: *Shakespeare Salt Flattie :m*

Ich selbst habe ähnliche Ruten im Einsatz: *Zebco Seaquiver Flatfish*!#6
Die sind wie eine ca. 3 - 3,5lbs Karpenrute aufgebaut und mit zwei Wechsel-Quiverspitzen (also ähnlich wie eine Feederrute) ausgestattet, haben ein sehr kräftiges Rückrad, um auch den dicksten Dorsch müde zu drillen, zeigen aber gleichzeitig den feinsten "Flunderzupfer" an! #6
Die gibts aber leider schon viele Jahre nicht mehr!#d

Die Shakespeare ist aber in etwa auch so!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*



derporto schrieb:


> Hi Jörg,
> 
> ist das die Pro II Heavy Feeder ? Wie lang ist sie denn?



Die heisst genau Cherrywood heavy Feeder und ist 4,20 lang. Nix mit proII


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> @derporto:
> 
> Wenn Du Dir eh neue Ruten für die Seebrücke kaufen willst, warum dann nicht gleich richtige Molen-/Seebrückenruten?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Das hört sich prinzipiell wunderbar an. Feine Spitze, starkes Rückgrat, nicht zu lang. Nur leider kann ich online niemanden finden, der diese Rute anbietet und ich bezweifle, dass mein Händler des Vetrauens hier auf dem platten Land diese Rute führt.

http://www.angeltheke.de/Meeres-Pil...me-flattie-1162-1-3oz-spin-0043388285157.html

Habe diese hier gefunden, hat allerdings laut Photo die Aufschrift "Salt Bass", sodass ich mir da nicht ganz sicher bin. Ist sie das?


----------



## Steinbuttt (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*



derporto schrieb:


> Das hört sich prinzipiell wunderbar an. Feine Spitze, starkes Rückgrat, nicht zu lang. Nur leider kann ich online niemanden finden, der diese Rute anbietet und ich bezweifle, dass mein Händler des Vetrauens hier auf dem platten Land diese Rute führt.
> 
> http://www.angeltheke.de/Meeres-Pil...me-flattie-1162-1-3oz-spin-0043388285157.html
> 
> Habe diese hier gefunden, hat allerdings laut Photo die Aufschrift "Salt Bass", sodass ich mir da nicht ganz sicher bin. Ist sie das?


 

Hier sind die verschiedenen Ruten aus der Serie mal aufgelistet:

http://www.fostersofbirmingham.co.uk/SSEXTSBF

Den Angaben nach, ist es die Richtige!#6
Das Bild zeigt aber eine andere Rute aus der Serie!
Die "Flattie" sieht aber fast genau so aus!|bigeyes

Und der Preis ist doch auch ok!:m

Eine 4,20m Rute wäre mir für die Seebrücke zu lang, dann kann ich ja gleich eine Brandungsrute nehmen!#d

Diese Ruten sind 11ft (ca. 3,30m) lang und das ist mMn optimal!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Feederrute für Seebrücke gesucht*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hier sind die verschiedenen Ruten aus der Serie mal aufgelistet:
> 
> http://www.fostersofbirmingham.co.uk/SSEXTSBF
> 
> ...


 
So sehe ich das auch. 4,20 m auf der Seebrücke sind absolut nicht nötig und auch umständlich zu handhaben. Dazu muss ich erwähnen, dass ich prinzipiell nie auf dem Brückenkopf stehe, sondern fast immer auf dem "Gang", meistens in der letzten Ausbuchtung vor dem Kopf. Hier sind mir so lange Ruten einfach zu klobig. 3.30 ist sehr gut. 3,60 m wäre meine Obergrenze. Leider finde ich nur keinen Händler in Deutschland, der die "Flattie" anbietet. In dem Shop, dessen Link ich gepostet habe ist die Rute nicht mehr verfügbar. Vom Preis her aber sicher absolut im Rahmen (69,00 €)


----------

